# Jenny bred to stud



## Ashley (May 29, 2006)

Is that a hinny? IM drawing a blank right now. We have a few Jennies here but no Jack. Well the one Jenny that is breeding age is totally attached to one of our mares as that is who she was raised with after weaning. We put the mare out with the stallion and of coarse the Jenny had to go as well so she wouldnt go nuts.

Well the Jenny was in heat and the stud was after her like hot cakes and she stood for him. SO should she take what is that result called again?


----------



## lilhorseladie (May 29, 2006)

Yep that would be a hinny or henny...mmmm I think it is hinny. I had one once...stocky and cute little things!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 29, 2006)

Yes, Ashley, you will have a hinny. I really enjoy mine--they are the comics of the donkey world. My stallion, Frosty, is really great about breeding jennys, hes not one bit fussy, and settles most on his first try. Corinne


----------

